# cheap car vac



## legion (Jul 3, 2008)

Where can I get a cheap car vacuum thats actually decent (I don't have to use 10 pounds of pressure to get it to have enough vacuum power to pick up anything)... ?


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 4, 2008)

None of the little 12v-sized vacuums are decent.  Tried an adapter hose set for a regular vacuum?

--Bushytails


----------



## Weezy (Jul 9, 2008)

To keep in the car? Like a car phone?
Or just a small vacuum to use inside the car?

For small messes I use my Dirt Devil Black Scorpion model. Like when my kids spill their bag of cheerios on the floorboard, it's quick and easy.

When I am vacuuming the whole inside of the car out, I use my Shop Vac. Just plug it in and use the fitted attachment. Very powerful.


----------



## piecebypiece (Jul 11, 2008)

Walmart sells little Shop-Vacs for about $20.  When I say little, this thing has a capacity of no more than about one or two gallons.


----------



## tjopilot (Jul 11, 2008)

If you are pressed for space and want to do it right Sears has a great hang up vac for around $100 with killer suction.  The next step up is the hoover hang up vac with 30 foot of hose that can get your car and reach the whole 2 car garage floor for $140 shipped.  Better than a car wash vac.


----------



## Daveed (Jul 21, 2008)

That's is a damn good deal that Sears has. I might just have to check those out!


----------

